# Palm Beach sharks, macs and bluerunners (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

lots of bluerunners, spanish mac's and sharks, boats were very closed to shore getting bluerunners with cast nets for offshore bait

here are some pics


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

8000 Stradic?


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

stradic 8000 it is


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Got one on a 9' Tiralejo. Love it.


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice Eddie! Way to go!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sweet


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Real nice.Im siked for my Jenson Beach trip coming up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Good job! What kind of a shark was that?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice Blacktip! And on spinning tackle.. AWSOME!


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Awesome man! - looks like you have a Tsunami Trophy rod there. What test line you have on that Stradic - looks like it's powerpro?.


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Great Morning Shots!. Nice Tipper!


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice catch! What were you using for bait and how far out would you say that you casted?


----------



## hector200 (May 4, 2009)

Nice fish congrats.


----------

